# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Ошибка подключения к прокси серверу

## Anna55

Добрый день! Прошу Вас помощь разобраться в возникшей проблеме в моем компьютере. Недавно забил тревогу антивирус ( AVG), удалил зараженные файлы и перезагрузил компьютер. Но после этого перестали открываться почти все сайты (во всех браузерах), начала выскакивать «ошибка подключения к прокси серверу». Прокси я, вроде, никогда и не пользовалась. В настройках браузера она не включена. Помогает на сайты заходить только режим «турбо» в опере, но и то сайты работают неполноценно ( например, не работает видео на ютубе). До этого донимал всплывающий сайт yamdex, но он казался безвредным.  Пробовала делать откат системы – всплывали ошибки и ничего не получалось.
Не подскажите, как можно все исправить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Anna55*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------


## Anna55

Добавила логи. Надеюсь, ничего не напутала.

----------


## thyrex

Пересоздайте ярлыки запуска браузеров

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1804', 1);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '2201', 3);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1004', 3);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1001', 1);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1201', 3);
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\ie\ie.1401461578.tmp','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\Schedule\Schedule.exe','');
 DeleteService('PirritDesktop');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\PirritSuggestor\PirritService.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\Schedule\Schedule.exe','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','Screeny');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\Yandex\YandexBrowser\Application\browser.url','32');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\Schedule', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\Schedule');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

Пофиксите в HiJack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yambler.net/?im
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&text={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&text={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9880
O2 - BHO: Спутник@Mail.Ru - {8984B388-A5BB-4DF7-B274-77B879E179DB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D5FEC983-01DB-414a-9456-AF95AC9ED7B5} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - (no file)
```

Сделайте новые логи

----------

